# Best 40k book involving dreadnoughts?



## Admiral_HACKbar (May 5, 2011)

Hello,

I love dreadnoughts, and wondered if there are any of the 40k books that have a dreadnought as a character in the book? any recommendations?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Not a major character per say but the Warmonger in the Word bearers trilogy is a good one.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Bjorn the fell handed in Battle of the Fang is awesome. But he is arguably the most famous dreadnought in existence.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

There is a short part in _"Heroes of the Space Marines"_. Put emphasis on short.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

yanlou said:


> Not a major character per say but the Warmonger in the Word bearers trilogy is a good one.


Yeah he is epically awesome.

No book features a Dreadnought much, various books involve Dreadnoughts in some of the battles or to a lesser extent as a bit of a wise old character.

_Soul Hunter_ has a good one, and a good fight scene with it, as well.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

D-A-C said:


> Yeah he is epically awesome.
> 
> No book features a Dreadnought much, various books involve Dreadnoughts in some of the battles or to a lesser extent as a bit of a wise old character.
> 
> _Soul Hunter_ has a good one, and a good fight scene with it, as well.


Ah yes Soul Hunter, forgot about that one, if i recall correctly, its a battle between a Blood Angels dread and the Night Lords dread, between old enemies as well.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

in fall of damnos there are several dreadnoughts with a very, very relevant contribution
I guess in the space marines short stories books there are several including dreadnoughts, one story where a dreadnought is found by another in the ice, one of my fav dreadnought is the lamenter dreadnought in the deadwatch stories,
in red fury you there is a decent dreadnought cameo 
there will be some more, for me battle of the fang and fall of damnos give a cool description of the awesome potential of the dreadnought, realising that if the empirium had more of those, life would be somewhat less hard, they seem to be one of the few SM weapons effective against necrons, I would expect that also in the iron hands books there is a dreadnought cameo but I never read that book,


----------



## el_ben (May 10, 2010)

As far as I remember there is also a Black Templars Dreadnought featuring in Crusade for Armageddon. Just don't now how much "Screentime" he actually gets


----------



## Helsreach (Jun 2, 2010)

There is a story called "The Relic" in Legends of the Space Marines where there is a drednought who's basically the main focus of the story. Black Templars and Crimson Fists.


----------



## Admiral_HACKbar (May 5, 2011)

Thanks guys for this info. I am new to this forum and I am amazed at how nice and helpful people. cheers.


----------



## Admiral_HACKbar (May 5, 2011)

I first fell in love with drednoughts when I read some fluff in i set of rules. I think it was a set of rules for original space hulk, which is odd because dreadnoughts do not feature in game. 

I think a space marine meets a dreadnought where he knew the man inside before he put in the sarcophagus? 

Am I remembering this right? The rules were never mine, so i cant check.


----------



## Helsreach (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh were not helpful, just obsessive about warhammer. We prey on those with gaps in their knowlage and force feed them our own! Seriously though, welcome to the forum and were all here to help one another form what I understand. 
Edit: Oh and don't forget the Emperors Children Drednought in Horus heresy. Can't remember the name but he was said to be able to spot a lie and had a wrathful temper, if a parental denmour.
Second Edit: Rylnaor. Master of Rites.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes, Ancient Rylanor should not be forgotten! He features in Galaxy in Flames and Fulgrim. 
It is even hinted that he somehow survived the Istvann 3 and is still alive


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

well the coolness of the dreadnoughts makes it sad that they can no longer be created, just salvaged so in a few thousand years (40 K setting) these mighty behemoths of carnage will no longer crush the alien nor heretic


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

My two favorite are :

fall of damnos and ancient Rylanor


Doc


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

yanlou said:


> Ah yes Soul Hunter, forgot about that one, if i recall correctly, its a battle between a Blood Angels dread and the Night Lords dread, between old enemies as well.


They Fought on Terra before they got put into dreads


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

there is a short part of 'Salamander' where theyre on the mechanicus ship and they have a dreadnought called Amadeus (i think thats right) but he's not really that involved, and theres Rylanor in Fulgrim (might be a different HH book) but apart from that, your best bet is probably the fight between the dreads' in 'Soul Hunter'.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I believe there is a short in _Legends of the Space Marines_ called _The Relic_ by Ben Counter that involves Dreadnoughts, on Armaggeddon I think. If not in _Legends of the Space Marines_, it'll be _Heroes of the Space Marines_.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

There have been a few short stories here and there about Iron Warrior Dreadnoughts. They also makes a good appearence. There's one who plays as Honsou's enemy in _Dead Sky Black Sun._


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> There have been a few short stories here and there about Iron Warrior Dreadnoughts. They also makes a good appearence. There's one who plays as Honsou's enemy in _Dead Sky Black Sun._


 
oooohhh yeah, forgot about that dude, I really enjoyed that book, really made into a fan of the Iron Warriors. I hope they do a HH book about them and Perturabo soon!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

_Iron Within_ in _Age of Darkness_, the most recent of the Heresy Novels has a short story about them involving a Iron Warrior Dreadnought. And he was pretty bad ass in it. 

I also can't wait for an Iron Warrior novel.


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

havnt read that yet, might have to buy it on payday... along with more plastic crack-cocaine!


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

In battle for the fang it goes through a drednaught waking up, one even describes what it it like to be in one. Then 8 drednaughts take on magnus the red and then bjorn takes him on one on one. Epic.


----------

